# Quiksilver 2013/2014 Gear Preview



## jwelsh83 (Jan 9, 2013)

As we all salivate for new gear lines to come out for the 13/14 season, I stumbled across a favorite of mine, a link on the Quiksilver Japan website for all things Quiksilver for the upcoming winter for all those interested (at least here in the states) ...September/October can't get here soon enough :yahoo:

QUIKSILVER WINTER 2013/2014 SNOW COLLECTION


----------

